
Free software porting on the Elbrus architecture - skissane
https://lvee.org/en/abstracts/303
======
phkahler
There are some very capable Russian engineers and software devs. From my
limited observations the tend to take a different approach to things,
sometimes better. It would be nice to see more of their work out in the open.

------
LargoLasskhyfv
If I were them, i'd have it firetested by giving free public access via
yandex.cloud or something. Thereby leveraging obsessive-compulsive nerdness
for shiny new strange things.

